# اخراج قلم جاف من



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

اخراج قلم جاف من معدة طفل بالغربية بعد ابتلاعه منذ ثلاثة شهور​ 

شهدت مدينة المحلة بمنطقة المعهد الدينى واقعه غريبة لا يصدقها عقل إثر قيام طفل (عامان) ببلع قلم جاف داخل معدته أثناء لهوة مع أشقائه أثناء استذكارهم دروسهم.​ 
شعر الطفل بآلام شديدة وقىء دموى قام والده الذى يعمل نجار موبيليا باصطحابة مسرعا إلى المستشفى العام لبيان سبب الآلام قام أطباء المستشفى العام بعمل أشعة للطفل ولم تظهر شيئا وأعطوه علاجا لتسكين الألم ومرت ثلاثة أشهر والطفل يعانى من آلام شديدة توجه والده إلى عديد من أطباء الأطفال نظرا لصعوبة الألم الذى يعانى منه الطفل والذى فشل الأطباء جميعا فى تحديد سبب آلامه وأعطوه أدوية مطهرة معوية ظنا أنها ديدان لكن دون جدوى، استمر الحال والأب والأسرة فى حيرة من أمرهم حيال الطفل محمود الذى يبلغ من العمر عامين فقط.​ 
توجه والده إلى الدكتور محمود السيد علام استشارى الجراحة ورئيس قسم جراحة الصدر بمستشفى صدر المحلة لتوقيع الكشف الطبى على نجلة الذى يصرخ من الألم بعد أن فقد شهيته لعدم قدرته على الأكل أو النوم واستمرار الآلام به، وما أن شاهد الطبيب الجراح الطفل حتى طلب من والده إجراء أشعة عاجلة على البطن كاملة وكانت المفاجأة المدوية أن كشفت الأشعة عن وجود جسم غريب يشبه القلم داخل معدة الطفل على الفور طلب الطبيب منهم التوجه إلى مستشفى الجهاز الهضمى بالمنصورة لاستخراج القلم عن طريق المنظار فى محاولة لمنع التدخل الجراحى وبعد إدخال الطفل لغرفة العمليات بمستشفى الجهاز الهضمى وتخديره استعدادا لاستخراج القلم بالمنظار أكد الأطباء أن الطفل ممكن أن يحدث له إصابات ونزيف وتقطع بالمعدة نتيجة سحب القلم ورفضوا إجراء المنظار.​ 
فكان رأى الدكتور محمود علام استشارى الجراحة بسرعه التدخل الجراحى لاستخراج القلم من بطن الطفل تم إحضار الطفل وإدخاله إلى إحدى المستشفيات الخاصة بالمحلة الكبرى، وتم التدخل الجراحى بمعرفة طاقم كبير برئاسة الدكتور محمود علام الجراح والدكتور السعيد صلاح استشارى التخدير والدكتور أحمد المهدى نائب المستشفى ووائل الصياد ونوال حسن ممرضين، وتم التدخل الجراحى واستمرت العملية أكثر من ساعة ونصف تم استخراج القلم من المعدة وتم إجراء خياطة لمكان العملية وإفاقة الطفل من التخدير ونقله لغرفة العناية المركزة.​ 

أكد الدكتور محمود علام استشارى الجراحة أنه منذ بدأ حياته العملية وحتى الآن على مدار 25 عاما لم يشاهد طوال هذه المدة مثل هذه الحالة النادرة والتى لم يسبق لأحد أن شاهدها وتم استخراج القلم وسط دهشة الجميع، وقرر الأطباء صرف علاج وغذاء عن طريق المحاليل ومنعه من تناول الطعام إلا بعد خمسة أيام ليواصل حياته الطبيعة وسط فرحة عارمة من الأب والأم الذين لم يصدقوا وجود القلم ببطن الطفل وقرر الطفل الاحتفاظ بالقلم كتذكار لتكون ذكرى للطفل فى حياته.​ 


نقلاً عن اليوم السابع​



​ 



​ 

المصدر جريده الوسط
http://www.el-wasat.com/portal/News-55586034.html​ 

[YOUTUBE]QReHtBhvu7o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​ 

اليوم السابع​ 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=233930&SecID=12​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 مايو 2010)

*اه انا سمعت الموضوع دة فى التليفزيون
وقالوا ان القلم طوله 20سم
بجد حاجة صعبة والطفل لسة صغير اوىىىى
انا عايزة اعرف هو بلعة ازاى ؟ و ازاى دخل فى زوره اصلا ؟
يارب يخف بسرعة دة ميستحملش
ميرسى يا مستر نهيسى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

*
مشكووور يا باشا

بتحصل كتير من اهمال ما

المهم العلاج والعمليات اهو متوفرين

الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *اه انا سمعت الموضوع دة فى التليفزيون
> وقالوا ان القلم طوله 20سم
> بجد حاجة صعبة والطفل لسة صغير اوىىىى
> انا عايزة اعرف هو بلعة ازاى ؟ و ازاى دخل فى زوره اصلا ؟
> ...





شكرا للمرور الرائع جداا


سلام ونعمه


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> مشكووور يا باشا
> 
> بتحصل كتير من اهمال ما
> ...





شكرا للمرور الرائع جداا


سلام ونعمه


----------



## dodoz (31 مايو 2010)

*الحمد لله انهم عرفوا يطلعوه من غيير ما يحصل مضاعفات*
*ميرسى لحضرتك على الخبر*
*يسوع يكون معااك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 مايو 2010)

ميرسى كتير استاذى على الخبر


----------



## sparrow (31 مايو 2010)

غريبة جداا انه يبلع القلم 
لانه مش مساله سهلة يعني فعلا صعب بلعة 
ربنا يقومه بالسلامة 

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> غريبة جداا انه يبلع القلم
> لانه مش مساله سهلة يعني فعلا صعب بلعة
> ربنا يقومه بالسلامة
> 
> شكرا لتعبك


*

شكرا للمرور

 الرائع جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم

*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *الحمد لله انهم عرفوا يطلعوه من غيير ما يحصل مضاعفات*
> *ميرسى لحضرتك على الخبر*
> *يسوع يكون معااك*​


*

شكرا للمرور

 الرائع جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم

*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى كتير استاذى على الخبر


*

شكرا للمرور

 الرائع جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم

*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

*استخراج قلم "جاف" من معدة طفل بالغربية  يوتوب*

[YOUTUBE]QReHtBhvu7o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​ 

اليوم السابع​ 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=233930&SecID=12​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: استخراج قلم "جاف" من معدة طفل بالغربية  يوتوب*




جميل اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على الفيديو والمعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: استخراج قلم "جاف" من معدة طفل بالغربية  يوتوب*



كليمو قال:


> جميل اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على الفيديو والمعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*

شكرااا 

الرب يبارككم أخى كليمو

مرور جميل جداا
​*


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

*يا ربى بلعه ازاى ده سبحان الله عملية غريبة فعلاً*
*لكن اسمحلى ادمجه مع الموضوع الاصلى لحضرتك*
*شكرا اخى*


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا ربى بلعه ازاى ده سبحان الله عملية غريبة فعلاً*
> *لكن اسمحلى ادمجه مع الموضوع الاصلى لحضرتك*
> *شكرا اخى*


*الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل

جدااا

شكــــرا
​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (1 يونيو 2010)

ياللـــه شــي غيــر معقـــول بس الحمدلله كشفوا 
          بأخـــر الوقــــت

           شكرااااا أستاذ النهيسى على الخبــر الغريــــب


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> ياللـــه شــي غيــر معقـــول بس الحمدلله كشفوا
> بأخـــر الوقــــت
> 
> شكرااااا أستاذ النهيسى على الخبــر الغريــــب


شكرا الرب يبارككم مرور جميل جدااا​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (2 يونيو 2010)

*حاجة غريبة فعلا 

ميرسى استاذ نهيسى على الموضوع و المجهود ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ريما 14 (4 يونيو 2010)

الله يحميه 

تحياتي اخي العزيز


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا قصة غريبة!!*
*كيف بلع القلم*
*سبحان الله*
*ميرسي على الموضوع*
*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يونيو 2010)

غريبه حاجه لا يصدقها العقل
لكن الحمد لله انهم عرفوا يخرجوا القلم
شكرا استاذى النهيسى
​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يونيو 2010)

الحاجة الغريبة انه ازاي بلع قلم بالطول ده ... !

ربنا يشفيه ويخف بسرعة

شكرا عالخبر


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *حاجة غريبة فعلا
> 
> ميرسى استاذ نهيسى على الموضوع و المجهود ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرا جداللمرور الرائع جدا جدا


​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> الله يحميه
> 
> تحياتي اخي العزيز



شكرا جداللمرور الرائع جدا جدا
​
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جداللمرور الرائع جدا جدا


​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> غريبه حاجه لا يصدقها العقل
> لكن الحمد لله انهم عرفوا يخرجوا القلم
> شكرا استاذى النهيسى
> ​



شكرا جداللمرور الرائع جدا جدا


​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> غريبه حاجه لا يصدقها العقل
> لكن الحمد لله انهم عرفوا يخرجوا القلم
> شكرا استاذى النهيسى
> ​



شكرا جداللمرور الرائع جدا جدا


​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
طب ازاي عمره سنتين 
وقدر يبلع قلم 
وازاي االمستشفي الاولي 
ماشفتش القلم في الاشاعه
دا ايه النباهه والشطاره دي 
ربنا يرحمنا من الاهمال

اشكرك اخي النهيسي


----------

